# Solved: Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid ip configuration



## SalmanAkhtar (Aug 15, 2012)

hello guys, i am unable to connect through my ethernet (wire) whereas my wifi is working smoothly.

this is what i get at ipconfig /all


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Salman-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-2B-CB-D3-C3-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9ba:c600:3dec:6379%16(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.99.121(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 293088203
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-68-F9-04-08-ED-B9-1C-0B-93

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2A-ED-B9-1C-0B-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-ED-B9-1C-0B-94
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1702 802.11b/g/n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-ED-B9-1C-0B-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::91f0:b24f:207:c067%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 15, 2012 9:11:38 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 16, 2012 9:11:40 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 235466169
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-68-F9-04-08-ED-B9-1C-0B-93

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C0AC0E5C-9588-4584-96CC-CD56B3743ADB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{164073C9-E7D0-424F-8984-C6F7A5DFF340}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Salman>




Please help !! 
Thanks


----------



## ray18z (Aug 15, 2012)

try changing your settings for that connection (ethernet) make them the same as the wireless settings. tcp/ip


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc

do a tcp/ip reset
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## SalmanAkhtar (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks for the support guys, but i've already tried that .. but still no access.. then i changed the cable, it worked.. 

but i didn't understand one thing, when the lan lights were blinking on the router, doesn't it mean that my wire is okay?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> when the lan lights were blinking on the router, doesn't it mean that my wire is okay?


 often means data transferring - but also now - cable fault 

:up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## SalmanAkhtar (Aug 15, 2012)

marked... Thanks all


----------

